

iOS Mobile Enterprise Apps by IBM - sravfeyn
https://www.apple.com/business/mobile-enterprise-apps/

======
sravfeyn
Press release - [https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2014/12/10Apple-and-IBM-
Del...](https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2014/12/10Apple-and-IBM-Deliver-
First-Wave-of-IBM-MobileFirst-for-iOS-Apps.html)

